# Movies only YOU liked.



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

There seem to be a lot of movies that are universally panned as being horrible, yet some people seem to like them. What are yours? 

For me:

Hudson Hawk
The Last Action Hero
The Matrix: Reloaded (the 2nd one. The 3rd one still sucked)


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2008)

Terminator 3


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 21, 2008)

Brigadoon...its old...with Gene Kelly :blush:


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 21, 2008)

The Day After Tomorrow, I could watch this five times a day and yet it never gets old. I love disaster movies.

Oh, and also ANYTHING with Drew Barrymore.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 21, 2008)

Apparently...KPAX. I love this movie, but I've only seen people pan it.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Apparently...KPAX. I love this movie, but I've only seen people pan it.



I LOVE KPax! The DVD is right on my shelf.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2008)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights ...i seem to be the only person on the planet that loves this movie lol


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 21, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Brigadoon...its old...with Gene Kelly :blush:



You're not the only one there!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJPmW2LYhDo


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 21, 2008)

Grease















2
go ahead! Judge, you... judgers!

I need a cooo-oo-oo-ool rider.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 21, 2008)

The American version of Godzilla. I'm a horrible human being, but I loved the hell out of that movie, and I'm the only person I know of that liked it.

edit - My girlfriend confessed to me the other day that she likes Grease 2, so you are not alone.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 21, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> You're not the only one there!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJPmW2LYhDo



YAAAAAAAY


----------



## QueenB (Oct 21, 2008)

spice world .__.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 21, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Robin Hood: Men in Tights ...i seem to be the only person on the planet that loves this movie lol





JoyJoy said:


> Apparently...KPAX. I love this movie, but I've only seen people pan it.



Kevin Spacey and Mel Brooks are amazing. I have both, enjoy both, and am tempted now to watch both.

If I were to add to the list from movies I've made people watch that got poor reactions, they would be, in descending popularity:

Gun Shy
Hart's War
The Shipping News

And my prized possession...
Bill Cosby Himself (does it qualify as a movie?)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 21, 2008)

I really liked Van Helsing.


----------



## Llanitas (Oct 21, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I LOVE KPax! The DVD is right on my shelf.




YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!  that's one of the movies i liked the most! really interesting the whole movie from start to end, keeping the doubt about the truth of the main character.


Another GREAT movie:

Barry Lyndon. Best movie ever without any doubt. Totally recommended to all of you who haven't watched it yet.


----------



## toni (Oct 21, 2008)

The Happening


----------



## mimosa (Oct 21, 2008)

A Patch of Blue (1965)

Like water for chocolate. (1993) Mexican film based on a book.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 21, 2008)

Does High School Musical count? Because everyone my age seems to hate it, but I can't get enough of it.

I'm a loser like that ^_^


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

I also liked Van Helsing and Terminator 3.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 21, 2008)

Toys with Robin Williams


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 21, 2008)

Victim said:


> Hudson Hawk



Sorry, take this off you list, I effing LOVE this movie haha


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

Con Air - I can go line for line (and I <3 Nick Cage)

The Green Mile, another fav

Same Time Next Year

Coming Home - the uncut version (what a HAWT sex scene...woohoo!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Con Air - I can go line for line (and I <3 Nick Cage)
> 
> The Green Mile, another fav
> 
> ...



I loved Con Air too Chikie and I remember seeing Coming Home and that sex scene was smoking hot it left an impression on me for sure.

The movie I love and watch over and over whenever it's on t.v. is While You Were Sleeping starring Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman. I know it was no blockbuster hit but I think its a cute romantic comedy and Bill Pullman was just SEXY to me anyway in this movie.:smitten:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 21, 2008)

LOVE Con Air! "put the bunny.... back in the box"
And Face/Off too. 
And Van Helsing! 
And Green Mile! 
But I see your Same Time Next Year and raise you a The Four Seasons. 

Also: 







Okay, so I don't so much like it as I like making fun of the now famous people that were in it. lol.


----------



## MattB (Oct 21, 2008)

"UHF" with Weird Al, I still think it's hilarious...and "Better Off Dead" with John Cusack, his finest work in my opinion...


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 21, 2008)

MattB said:


> "UHF" with Weird Al, I still think it's hilarious...and "Better Off Dead" with John Cusack, his finest work in my opinion...


 
Yeah, lots of people don't like either of those movies? 

Or the Green Mile, that's also a universally reviled movie. Again 

You know what movie I like that everybody else hates? Casablanca.


----------



## bexy (Oct 21, 2008)

I love a lot of crappy, cheesy movies.

I LOVE Crossroads, The Animal, The Pest, Deuce Bigalow.....sad ain't it?


----------



## John12 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love:

Van Helsing
The Day After Tomorrow
Any dance movie (Center Stage is one of many)
The Resident Evil movies (all of them)
Legally Blonde 2
Almost every J-Lo movie (except Gigli...I haven't been able to make it through that yet...

I can keep going I'm sure... LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I am one of the only people on Dims who likes Shallow Hal. There are parts in that movie that I never get tired of.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenB said:


> spice world .__.



holy shit are you serious? because if so we are over


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2008)

People, this isn't about movies you like; it's about movies that you like even though everyone else seems to hate them.

The _Matrix_ sequels are exactly what this thread is about. I enjoy them, but a good majority of people didn't- and rightly so, really, as they're pretty crap. I'm still not sure why I like them when they're as bad as they are, but whatever.

What this thread is *not* about is movies like _The Green Mile_. I have not heard anyone who watched it say that they hated it. It's an excellent movie based on an excellent book, and pretty much everyone seems to agree with that.

Also, _Barry Lyndon_ does not apply. Movies that people hate don't usually get nominated for Academy Awards like Best Picture, Screenplay, or Director. While it may be more obscure (and, being a Kubrick film, less enjoyable for casual viewers), it is by no means a movie that is widely despised.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I loved Con Air too Chikie and I remember seeing Coming Home and that sex scene was smoking hot it left an impression on me for sure.
> 
> Me too, g/f!
> 
> The movie I love and watch over and over whenever it's on t.v. is While You Were Sleeping starring Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman. I know it was no blockbuster hit but I think its a cute romantic comedy and Bill Pullman was just SEXY to me anyway in this movie.:smitten:



I never knew anyone else liked that movie!



SamanthaNY said:


> LOVE Con Air! "put the bunny.... back in the box"
> And Face/Off too.
> And Van Helsing!
> And Green Mile!
> But I see your Same Time Next Year and raise you a The Four Seasons.



I have heard so many people complain about the Green Mile...cool you liked it too!




Blackjack said:


> People, this isn't about movies you like; it's about movies that you like even though everyone else seems to hate them.
> 
> The _Matrix_ sequels are exactly what this thread is about. I enjoy them, but a good majority of people didn't- and rightly so, really, as they're pretty crap. I'm still not sure why I like them when they're as bad as they are, but whatever.
> 
> ...



BJ - I was replying to your thread as posted...geesh, take a breath!

I really named movies I never heard anyone else rave about. :doh:


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> What this thread is *not* about is movies like _The Green Mile_. I have not heard anyone who watched it say that they hated it. It's an excellent movie based on an excellent book, and pretty much everyone seems to agree with that.



I didn't read the book, but I HATED the _Green Mile_. It was kind of at the height of Hollywood's Magic Negro phase. Sorry, Beej!


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2008)

Waterworld


----------



## Suze (Oct 21, 2008)

cannibal holocaust... haven't met anyone who like that movie yet. + points if it's an animal lover heh


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I love a lot of crappy, cheesy movies.
> 
> I LOVE Crossroads



Which one? 1986 or 2002?

Cuz one of them inspired me to play guitar, while the other I haven't seen, and don't ever want to, lol.

- - -

Further to the Green Mile discussion - I heart just about every Stephen King movie. 

And yes - I saw Carrie on Broadway! _Jealous_?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 21, 2008)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in for liking *K-PAX*, *Toys*, *The Green Mile* (definitely an extraordinary film), *Waterworld* and *V For Vendetta* (definitely a superb movie).

The only movie that comes to mind for me is *O* (with Josh Harnett).


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 21, 2008)

_Fat Man & Little Boy _includes one of Paul Newman's most unique performances (even if nobody ever saw it), John Cusack (maybe his best performance, even if nobody ever saw it), the first time (but not the last) that I was knocked out by Natasha Richardson's directness on screen, and one more luscious score from Morricone (that nobody heard). 

Here's a review from NYTimes that more or less recaps what everyone said... clearly they didn't get it. http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=950DE6DE133EF933A15753C1A96F948260 The film is at once, romantic and scary as shit, while telling an important story; maybe it's a bit of a downer, which explains why it wasn't a huge box office hit. It's pretty intense in a few places, but that's okay isn't it?

I guess no matter how passionately I write about it, most people wouldn't precisely think of it as a feel-good date movie.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 21, 2008)

i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 21, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.



Count myself and everyone else I know that has seen it as people whom like the movie *The Fountain*.
You're not alone!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.



Oh, I really like that movie too. It's a bit too esoteric for me to fully comprehend, but the imagery and story are both _so beautiful_.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2008)

Night watch It's a Russian Horror Movie, Very Cool movie but it's all in Russian Subtitles and all


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 21, 2008)

MattB said:


> "UHF" with Weird Al, I still think it's hilarious...and "Better Off Dead" with John Cusack, his finest work in my opinion...



"I WANT MY 2 DOLLARS!!!!"


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Night watch It's a Russian Horror Movie, Very Cool movie but it's all in Russian Subtitles and all



Again, obscure but very well-liked by those who've seen it. I actually want to pick that one up (and its sequel, _Day Watch_) when I can.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Again, obscure but very well-liked by those who've seen it. I actually want to pick that one up (and its sequel, _Day Watch_) when I can.



True i suppose it was liked by most Sorry


----------



## bexy (Oct 21, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Which one? 1986 or 2002?
> 
> Cuz one of them inspired me to play guitar, while the other I haven't seen, and don't ever want to, lol.
> 
> ...



2002.....:blush:


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2008)

I also loved The Fountain. Saw it in theaters which was quite an experience. But I love pretty much everything Aronofsky does.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Like water for chocolate. (1993) Mexican film based on a book.



I made out with a Mexican man ( he brought the movie over..I think he had...ideas..hehe )...on a leather couch...immmediately after watching that movie. It was our first real date. This has brought back some fond memories.


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 21, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.



I thought it was a wonderful film. I liked _Pi_ as well.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 21, 2008)

Todd Solondz's "Happiness". It got great reviews, but I have only met a dozen or so people who have seen it, and only a couple people who actually liked it. If you like this film there is a very good chance that I like you.

"Speed Racer". Call me crazy. Like "Popeye", "Dick Tracy", and "Flash Gordon" (to name three similarly stylized comic movies that tanked) I think the next generation will give Speed a little more slack than current critics (37% on the Tomatometer) and moviegoers ($43 million ). I didn't like it that much when I saw it, but after viewing it a second time I have to admit that the film is kinda fun.

"The Island Of Dr Moreau" Yeah, the remake. The one with Marlon Brando. I've seen this movie a dozen times. I know that the movie stinks. Still, I can't help but admire how totally bug f'n crazy the film is. 

"1941" is commonly thought of as Spielberg's worst film. It bombed when it came out and still appears on lists of the the worst films ever made. I dig it. I like setting, the era, and the throw everything at the screen approach.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I also loved The Fountain. Saw it in theaters which was quite an experience. But I love pretty much everything Aronofsky does.



I didn't get the hate for this one either. At least a dozen people walked out when I saw it in the theater. I loved it.


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 21, 2008)

Ishtar



............shut up.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenB said:


> spice world .__.



I wasn't aware that people didn't like Spice World. That movie was the fucking bomb. I've watched it like 10 times a year, since I was like 7. I fucking love the Spice Girls!

PS - Am I the only one totally still digging on Bring It On? [Probably.]


----------



## Sugar (Oct 21, 2008)

I loved Shallow Hal...WHAT'S THIS CHAIR MADE OF?!

I don't know anyone that likes Necessary Roughness as much as I do.


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> V for Vendetta



Stephen Fry was so awesome in that!


----------



## olwen (Oct 21, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Like water for chocolate. (1993) Mexican film based on a book.



That is a good movie. I liked it. 



Pixelpops said:


> Does High School Musical count? Because everyone my age seems to hate it, but I can't get enough of it.
> 
> I'm a loser like that ^_^



My coworker wishes he was Zac Efron. He loves that movie.



MattB said:


> "UHF" with Weird Al, I still think it's hilarious...and "Better Off Dead" with John Cusack, his finest work in my opinion...



I like both those movies.



GTAFA said:


> _Fat Man & Little Boy _includes one of Paul Newman's most unique performances (even if nobody ever saw it), John Cusack (maybe his best performance, even if nobody ever saw it), the first time (but not the last) that I was knocked out by Natasha Richardson's directness on screen, and one more luscious score from Morricone (that nobody heard).
> 
> Here's a review from NYTimes that more or less recaps what everyone said... clearly they didn't get it. http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=950DE6DE133EF933A15753C1A96F948260 The film is at once, romantic and scary as shit, while telling an important story; maybe it's a bit of a downer, which explains why it wasn't a huge box office hit. It's pretty intense in a few places, but that's okay isn't it?
> 
> I guess no matter how passionately I write about it, most people wouldn't precisely think of it as a feel-good date movie.



Let me just say that I love John Cusack. I own about half the films he's made including Better Off Dead. 

A movie I like that my friends all despise is "Down with Love." It's so campy. I love the song at the end and Ewen MacGregor is just plain yummy. 

Another one is "Bubble Boy." My friends just don't get why I like it so much. It's one of my feel good movies. It makes me laugh every time I watch it. Seriously.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2008)

omg i love this movie!!! I don't care how many times i see it...i bawl like a baby everytime



ThikJerseyChik said:


> The Green Mile, another fav


----------



## Victim (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG, almost forgot Hook!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

Most of favorite movies did not receive good reviews from "the critics", but I loved them:

Waterworld (another fan here)
Labyrinth
Dark Crystal
Willow
Vibes - (Cyndi Lauper, Jeff Goldblum, Peter Falk - I can't even find this one on DVD)
High Spirits
The Fiendish Plot of Fu Manchu (little known Peter Sellers film)

All 4 of Disney's "Halloweentown" series (most people did not like any of them except the first one). I practically got the entire script memorized from the first one.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 22, 2008)

QueenB said:


> spice world .__.



I saw _Spice World_ on its opening day...and when the screaming tweens made it impossible to hear, I demanded to see a later showing for free.

(Oddly enough, I got that idea from my grandmother, who took my mom to see _Help!_ and the same thing happened...lol)

I ADORE _Spice World_.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I saw _Spice World_ on its opening day...and when the screaming tweens made it impossible to hear, I demanded to see a later showing for free.
> 
> (Oddly enough, I got that idea from my grandmother, who took my mom to see _Help!_ and the same thing happened...lol)
> 
> I ADORE _Spice World_.



hahah i was a tween around that time :blush:. that movie was dope... although i couldn't really stand that "spice up your life" song.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 22, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wasn't aware that people didn't like Spice World. That movie was the fucking bomb. I've watched it like 10 times a year, since I was like 7. I fucking love the Spice Girls!
> 
> PS - Am I the only one totally still digging on Bring It On? [Probably.]



yesss hahah. 

and oh man... bring it on was such a guilty pleasure of mine back in the day when i was really into cheerleading asd;flaksjdf;lkj. :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 22, 2008)

I enjoy classic B&W movies and most gangster movies ;but, here are some of my favorites 

Trading Places (Great comedy with Eddie Murphy and Dan Akroyd)
Wall Street
Boiler Room


----------



## knives (Oct 22, 2008)

While I'm sure there are other out there that like this one, but The Flesh and the Fiends is one of my all time favorites. Cushing's just great. Christmas Evil is a holiday tradition in my household.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I saw _Spice World_ on its opening day...and when the screaming tweens made it impossible to hear, I demanded to see a later showing for free.



I apologize for ruining your movie. Because had we lived in the same state, that would have been me. 

I also love the move Mr. Wrong. Its totally crap but for some reason I love it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 22, 2008)

_The Parallax View_ (1974)

I love how this movie starts off as a decent conspiracy flick, slides a bit with a goofy car chase for absolutely no reason, throws us a lengthy montage of disturbing images right in the middle of the film and then decides that it's going to blow your mind with some of the best cinematography in the history of cinema in the last third.


Oh, and the poster was awesome too.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think I am one of the only people on Dims who likes Shallow Hal. There are parts in that movie that I never get tired of.



I loved Shallow Hal! :wubu:I watched that movie when my son was in the hospital. Its the only thing that kept my mind off what was happening at that time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

My 2 favorites are Grease and Dirty Dancing! I don't think anyone I know has seen them as much as I have


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I made out with a Mexican man ( he brought the movie over..I think he had...ideas..hehe )...on a leather couch...immmediately after watching that movie. It was our first real date. This has brought back some fond memories.



Ah si.....Los Mexicanos.. Good for you, Mossy!



Punkin1024 said:


> Labyrinth
> Dark Crystal



My sister and I use to LOVE Labyrinth. We wanted to be Jennifer Connelly.
But we were scared of Dark Cystal. I think we cried when my dad took us to see it. We were too little.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My 2 favorites are Grease and Dirty Dancing! I don't think anyone I know has seen them as much as I have



Ummmmm.....I have!:blush:


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Hudson Hawk!! Ummmm, also like SOME of those Disney tween movies like the one with Anne Hathaway when she suddently found out she was a princess. I like Bring It On also (God I can't believe I am admitting this! LMAO). 

And there was a lot of people who didn't like the new Indiana Jones movie but I absolutely LOVED it! But then again, Harrison Ford belongs in the Hot Boy Thread! :wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 22, 2008)

Tango and Cash


----------



## Shosh (Oct 22, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I wasn't aware that people didn't like Spice World. That movie was the fucking bomb. I've watched it like 10 times a year, since I was like 7. I fucking love the Spice Girls!
> 
> PS - Am I the only one totally still digging on Bring It On? [Probably.]



Now you are aware.:bow:

Yes I believe you are the only one digging on that movie.


----------



## Suze (Oct 22, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Todd Solondz's "Happiness". It got great reviews, but I have only met a dozen or so people who have seen it, and only a couple people who actually liked it. If you like this film there is a very good chance that I like you.
> 
> "Speed Racer". Call me crazy. Like "Popeye", "Dick Tracy", and "Flash Gordon" (to name three similarly stylized comic movies that tanked) I think the next generation will give Speed a little more slack than current critics (37% on the Tomatometer) and moviegoers ($43 million ). I didn't like it that much when I saw it, but after viewing it a second time I have to admit that the film is kinda fun.
> 
> ...



todd solondz is one of my fav directors and welcome to the dollhouse is my all time favorite movie. happiness was great too, it's one of the few movies i can watch again and again.
the people *I* know who have seen it , thought it was boring 

ps- 1941 sucked hard. ;-)


----------



## William (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone else liked "Bonfire of the Vanities"???

William




Susannah said:


> Now you are aware.:bow:
> 
> Yes I believe you are the only one digging on that movie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Ummmmm.....I have!:blush:



We should have a movie night!


----------



## Victim (Oct 22, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Tango and Cash



Okay, I'll admit to watching the occasional dog, but this is going a bit too far...


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 22, 2008)

Grease 2. 

I have the song "Reproduction" on pretty much every CD I've ever made.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 22, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Grease 2.
> 
> I have the song "Reproduction" on pretty much every CD I've ever made.



I was .. just about to post this. I shit you not. You are not alone and I can tell you right now I am not allowed in a bowling alley because I will be tempted to sing SCORE TONIGHT

The only song that really sucks is Charades

Reproduction is awesome, but nothing beats Cool Rider

EVER.

I want a C O O L R I D ER

It's the most hilarious movie of all time, including the montage after Michael "dies" and she is singing about him at the school show.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

Shoot 'Em Up

Proof solid that carrots are deadly.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Labyrinth
> Dark Crystal



How can anyone NOT love Labyrinth, it has Bowie prancing around in ultra tight stretch pants.:eat2:


----------



## george83 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love a lot of movies in this thread .

Star wars Episodes 1,2 and 3 <3
Coneheads
Loaded Weapon 1
On Golden Pond
The Quiet Man


----------



## moore2me (Oct 22, 2008)

*Reefer Madness*, the Musical version in 2005.

I love it. I love the songs, the dancing, the jokes, the costumes, and the stoopid humor.


----------



## altered states (Oct 22, 2008)

The remake of Shaft (2000), by John Singleton, with Samuel L. Jackson. Everyone in the movie seems to "get it," and several of the actors really swing for the fences. Jackson does his usual shtick and it fits in perfectly. Jeffrey Wright is amazing as Puerto Rican drug dealer Peoples Hernandez, with the same intensity that the b-movie equivalents brought to the original blaxploitation stuff in the 70s but with way more skill. Christian Bale is a great loathsome yuppie (I know, as opposed to...), and seems to be having more fun in my estimation than he was playing a similar character in American Psycho.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2008)

MattB said:


> "UHF" with Weird Al, I still think it's hilarious...and "Better Off Dead" with John Cusack, his finest work in my opinion...



Both awesome movies, as were Labyrinth and Dark Crystal. Lets not forget Legend in that group with Tim Curry as Darkness, so awesome. As for movies that only I like....

Tron
The Last Starfighter
Garbage Pail Kids
Slumber Party Massacre
Dead Alive
Deadly Friend
Night of the Creeps
Flesh Eating Mothers
The Toxic Avenger
(insert a whole slew of random bad horror movie titles here)
Swing Kids
Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!! (nah people probably like that one )

meh this list could go on and on


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> We should have a movie night!



Yes! I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Garbage Pail Kids



I use to collect the cards when I was about 6 or 7. I didn't know a movie had been made. :doh:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garbage_Pail_Kids


Garbage Pail Kids Movie Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lXmuXVGidY


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 22, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Robin Hood: Men in Tights ...i seem to be the only person on the planet that loves this movie lol



No, not really


----------



## QueenB (Oct 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> todd solondz is one of my fav directors and welcome to the dollhouse is my all time favorite movie. happiness was great too, it's one of the few movies i can watch again and again.
> the people *I* know who have seen it , thought it was boring
> 
> ps- 1941 sucked hard. ;-)



oh shit. i love todd solondz. welcome to the dollhouse is one of my favorites as well :happy:


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Tron
> The Last Starfighter



anyone that says these are bad needs to be blown up. i'd also like to tack on _WarGames._


----------



## William (Oct 22, 2008)

Did anyone else like *"Battlefield Earth"* ????


William




mfdoom said:


> anyone that says these are bad needs to be blown up. i'd also like to tack on _WarGames._


----------



## Mathias (Oct 22, 2008)

I like Torque but they overdid it with the crazy camera angles at times.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 22, 2008)

well i wasn't gonna "out" anyone and expose their dorkiness. (because that movie IS dorky lol) even though you know i love it and even have it memorized and everything lol



UncannyBruceman said:


> No, not really


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

I really liked Constantine.Peter Stormare as Lucifer you just can't get any better.Oh well...


----------



## William (Oct 22, 2008)

I used my DVD copy as a Frisbee!!

William 




superodalisque said:


> i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 22, 2008)

The Sweetest Thing, 2002. 



And not just because of The Penis Song.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 22, 2008)

steely said:


> I really liked Constantine.Peter Stormare as Lucifer you just can't get any better.Oh well...



I totally agree .. that man was born to play two roles ... Slippery Pete and Satan.


----------



## William (Oct 22, 2008)

I liked "The Saint" with Val Kilmer

William (is he still alive???)




William said:


> I used my DVD copy as a Frisbee!!
> 
> William


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 22, 2008)

The one that always kills everyone else around me to watch is Koyaanasqatsi, directed by Godfrey Reggio. Here's a quick synopsis:



> The title is a Hopi Indian word meaning "life out of balance." Created between 1975 and 1982, the film is an apocalyptic vision of the collision of two different worlds -- urban life and technology versus the environment. The musical score was composed by Philip Glass.



There is no dialogue, only music. It's very disjointed, just as the translation of the title suggests. It's part of a trilogy, but this first part is the only one I've ever seen, since everyone else seems to hate it so much, I can't watch the sequels in public!!

Honorable mention for the films I love, but most others can't stand:

1. Love and a .45
2. What Dreams May Come
3. 200 Motels
4. Shakes The Clown


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 22, 2008)

oh i actually liked this one too 



William said:


> I liked "The Saint" with Val Kilmer


----------



## frankman (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, there are a lot of atrocious movies mentioned here...:bounce: I'll have to rewatch some of them.

I absolutely love Deep Blue Sea. 
I especially like how the sharks can swim backwards. I add little beeping sounds in my head; the ones that big trucks make. I'm a dork.


----------



## olwen (Oct 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> My 2 favorites are Grease and Dirty Dancing! I don't think anyone I know has seen them as much as I have



Dirty Dancing? Millions upon millions of people LOVE that movie. Aren't there any absolute duds that you still like?


----------



## olwen (Oct 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Most of favorite movies did not receive good reviews from "the critics", but I loved them:
> 
> Waterworld (another fan here)
> Labyrinth
> ...



Who hates willow?  How can you know people who hate Willow? That movie is awesome.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok I admit I love a lot of bad films...

I do love Cannibal Holocaust (and I was a member of SETA when I started college...shhhh don't tell them)

I also love "Very Bad Things"

and "Eye of the Beholder"


I'm sure there are many more but those came to mind tonight.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't love this one, but i'm sure there's someone out there who may...

the worst stinker that i wasted an hour of my life on (because i couldn't get through any more than that) was Cabin Boy lol


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 22, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> The remake of Shaft (2000), by John Singleton, with Samuel L. Jackson. Everyone in the movie seems to "get it," and several of the actors really swing for the fences. Jackson does his usual shtick and it fits in perfectly. Jeffrey Wright is amazing as Puerto Rican drug dealer Peoples Hernandez, with the same intensity that the b-movie equivalents brought to the original blaxploitation stuff in the 70s but with way more skill. Christian Bale is a great loathsome yuppie (I know, as opposed to...), and seems to be having more fun in my estimation than he was playing a similar character in American Psycho.



Dude, can we talk???

Man, I'm a massive fan of John Singleton's *Shaft!* I must have seen it 4 times just for Jeffery Wright's performance alone! As far as I'm concerned, Wright gave one of the most memorable performances of a bad guy since--I don't know when. And wow, don't ya love Christian Bale in it? I loved the fact that Singleton made him a spoiled rich white boy who truly knew how to kick ASS! He had absolutely no fear being down in the 'hood. There was some stuff in the film that made me wanna strangle Singleton such as when Shaft foolheartedly show's Bale the witness's driver's license, which kick-started the blood bath that unfolds til the end of the film. But yeah, great cameos, great action, great stuff.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone here mentioned Untamed Heart? Well I will. Puts a lump in my throat every time. Was proud as a peacock to purchase the DVD last year. Christian Slater, Marissa Tomei--excellent. Rosie Perez--obnoxious.

"What's your dog's name?"

"I don't know. He never told me."


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 22, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Has anyone here mentioned Untamed Heart? Well I will. Puts a lump in my throat every time. Was proud as a peacock to purchase the DVD last year. Christian Slater, Marissa Tomei--excellent. Rosie Perez--obnoxious.
> 
> "What's your dog's name?"
> 
> "I don't know. He never told me."




Awwww Untamed Heart....I so forgot about that one. And I so loved it too. Need to dig it out and watch it again.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I saw _Spice World_ on its opening day...and when the screaming tweens made it impossible to hear, I demanded to see a later showing for free.
> 
> (Oddly enough, I got that idea from my grandmother, who took my mom to see _Help!_ and the same thing happened...lol)
> 
> I ADORE _Spice World_.



<---screaming tween.



QueenB said:


> hahah i was a tween around that time :blush:. that movie was dope... although i couldn't really stand that "spice up your life" song.



I love that song! I love anything sung by them pretty much though. My opinion may be a little biased. 



QueenB said:


> yesss hahah.
> 
> and oh man... bring it on was such a guilty pleasure of mine back in the day when i was really into cheerleading asd;flaksjdf;lkj. :doh:



The funny thing is, I've never really been into cheerleading. Like, I did it for like a year in like 3rd grade but I hated it but for some reason, I still loved the movie.



Susannah said:


> Now you are aware.:bow:
> 
> Yes I believe you are the only one digging on that movie.



Ridiculous! Both movies are great!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> todd solondz is one of my fav directors and welcome to the dollhouse is my all time favorite movie. happiness was great too, it's one of the few movies i can watch again and again.



"Welcome to the Dollhouse" is a classic. 

If you haven't seen it, check out "Palindromes" for further adventures of the Wiener clan. Totally different kind of movie, but worth a viewing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> Who hates willow?  How can you know people who hate Willow? That movie is awesome.



Well, I'm glad you love "Willow". My hubby is not particularly fond of it and neither were the critics. A lot of my friends and family do not like Willow or any fantasy type movies. I am usually alone in the love of fantasy movies.

How could I have forgotten "Legend", one of the few Tom Cruise movies I actually liked!

It appears many people at Dimensions have similar tastes in movies. Just one more thing we have in common.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was .. just about to post this. I shit you not. You are not alone and I can tell you right now I am not allowed in a bowling alley because I will be tempted to sing SCORE TONIGHT
> 
> The only song that really sucks is Charades
> 
> ...



It's so hard to try to bowl without breaking into a choreographed dance about sex.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> How could I have forgotten "Legend", one of the few Tom Cruise movies I actually liked!



Legend is probably one of the few Ridley Scott movies that I _don't _like. While I loved the environment and so much else about it, I thought that it was overall rather poorly constructed. This isn't to say it's a bad movie, but I just didn't enjoy it as much as I had hoped I would.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 23, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> "Welcome to the Dollhouse" is a classic.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, check out "Palindromes" for further adventures of the Wiener clan. Totally different kind of movie, but worth a viewing.



agreed......................


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Legend is probably one of the few Ridley Scott movies that I _don't _like. While I loved the environment and so much else about it, I thought that it was overall rather poorly constructed. This isn't to say it's a bad movie, but I just didn't enjoy it as much as I had hoped I would.



Well, can't please everybody!  I imagine, as an FA, you liked the little peasant lady better than the princess. 

Oh, and Clockwork Orange, thanks for bringing up "Howard The Duck" in the "Annoying me" thread. I'd forgotten that movie. I was looking at our collection of videos a moment ago and it is filled with movies that never made it to the top 10 list. :happy:


----------



## QueenB (Oct 23, 2008)

breakin'

:happy:


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 23, 2008)

frankman said:


> I absolutely love Deep Blue Sea.
> I especially like how the sharks can swim backwards. I add little beeping sounds in my head; the ones that big trucks make. I'm a dork.



I love this one too! I actually went to see this alone at a drive-in, second show. I am sure this says things about me as a person, but whatever. Those sharks scared the Christmas ornaments right out of me...then when it came out on dvd I got the movie home and it is not so realistic on the small screen. But still LOVE IT!


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 23, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> "Welcome to the Dollhouse" is a classic.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, check out "Palindromes" for further adventures of the Wiener clan. Totally different kind of movie, but worth a viewing.



What??? How did a sequel to "Dollhouse" sneak past me??? Big Solondz fan here (although I hated "Happiness").

Is this on DVD?

BTW, may I highly recommend a movie with a very, very different theme called *Quid Pro Quo.*

And two movies that would make a brilliant triple bill with that is:

*Chuck and Buck*.

and

*Twin Falls Idaho*.

Also, has anyone ever seen a movie called *The Dark Backward?*


----------



## William (Oct 23, 2008)

OK

"I liked the Last Dragon" Leroy Green vs. Sho'nuff / The Shogun of Harlem

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0089461/


As well as

"Big Trouble in Little China"


William


----------



## frankman (Oct 23, 2008)

*Dante's Peak* is also really bad, but a lot of fun

Pierce Brosnan and Linda Hamilton, no chemistry, boiled teenagers and a lot of baaaaaad cgi. 
Speaking of bad cgi: *Lake Placid*? I'm an Oliver Platt fan, so I'm biased, but I tought that one was pretty funny.


----------



## William (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't forget Betty White she was scary funny 

I also liked Oliver Platt in Simon Birch

William




frankman said:


> *Dante's Peak* is also really bad, but a lot of fun
> 
> Pierce Brosnan and Linda Hamilton, no chemistry, boiled teenagers and a lot of baaaaaad cgi.
> Speaking of bad cgi: *Lake Placid*? I'm an Oliver Platt fan, so I'm biased, but I tought that one was pretty funny.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 23, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> What??? How did a sequel to "Dollhouse" sneak past me??? Big Solondz fan here (although I hated "Happiness"). Is this on DVD?



Sure is. 



> BTW, may I highly recommend a movie with a very, very different theme called *Quid Pro Quo.*



Interesting. Just added that to my NetFlicks que.



> And two movies that would make a brilliant triple bill with that is:
> 
> *Chuck and Buck*.
> 
> ...



"Chuck and Buck" creeped me out. I know that seems weird coming from a Solondz fan, but where "Happiness" is an uncomfortable act of extreme empathy, "Chuck and Buck" seems condescendingly ironic. Good movie, but I will never see it again.

"Twin Falls Idaho" is a winner. Have you ever seen the other film from Michael Polish; "Northfork". It has its problems (a hair from pretentious) but is worth a view. Haunting.



> Also, has anyone ever seen a movie called *The Dark Backward?*



What old school FA hasn't? Teighlor and Layla LaSchell cameos! I dunno if I liked the film though. Great production design, best Judd Nelson performance ever, but it seems to me that Rifkin was trying much to hard to make a "CULT MOVIE".

Quick recommendation. Most overlooked David Lynch film: "The Straight Story". Why this didn't become a beloved family classic is beyond me. Seriously.


----------



## garbled (Oct 23, 2008)

I love "heavens gate" i think its ciminos masterpiece and is totally misunderstood


----------



## Suze (Oct 23, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok I admit I love a lot of bad films...
> 
> I do love Cannibal Holocaust (and I was a member of SETA when I started college...shhhh don't tell them)
> *snip*


 i'm shocked


pdgujer148 said:


> "Welcome to the Dollhouse" is a classic.
> 
> If you haven't seen it, check out "Palindromes" for further adventures of the Wiener clan. Totally different kind of movie, but worth a viewing.


I haven't , but I've heard of it. Thanks for reminding me about this, I will definitely check it out soon.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh here's one to add to the list:

_The Wicker Man_, the one from 2006 with Nic Cage. I love that movie.








...no, just kidding. I couldn't get through more than 20 minutes of that shitstain of a film.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

William said:


> OK
> 
> As well as
> 
> ...



Oooo, now you've got my attention. "Big Trouble in Little China" is one of most favorite films. I watch it all the time. My family knows I love this movie and a couple of years back, my brother-in-law gave me the special edition on DVD. It also has a great soundtrack!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

"The Brown Bunny"
I don't know a person who has seen it, and all comments on the web are negative. I like it.

I also like "Boxing Helena". I thought it was funny. Maybe it wasn't suppoused to be, but still, a hilarious film for all the wrong reasons. I don't know about any other who thought that was a funny film. The general idea was that it was boring and too weird.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

garbled said:


> I love "heavens gate" i think its ciminos masterpiece and is totally misunderstood



I agree! Not that it's Cimino's masterpiece (my conservative mind salutes "The Deer Hunter"), but "Heaven's Gate" is a great movie. Especially at three hours. At two-and-a-half it's too sloppy, but in its three-hour-plus form it's good. Also, a movie with Chris Walken, John Hurt _and_ Mickey Rourke must be seen.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Oh here's one to add to the list:
> 
> _The Wicker Man_, the one from 2006 with Nic Cage. I love that movie.
> 
> ...



you had me going for a second. then i remembered that - OH GOD NO NOT THE BEES NOT THE BEEEEES AUUUUUGGGHHHH NOOO!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

Also, I came up with two other ones:
FernGully: The Last Rainforest
Secret Honor


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> Also, I came up with two other ones:
> FernGully: The Last Rainforest
> Secret Honor



WHO DOESN'T LIKE FERN GULLY?! I loooove that movie.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've never heard anyone say they like it. I saw it, when I was like 7, loved it then... saw it recently, still liked it...

Good to hear I'm not alone.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> I've never heard anyone say they like it. I saw it, when I was like 7, loved it then... saw it recently, still liked it...
> 
> Good to hear I'm not alone.



My best friend I watch it together all the time because she owns it. We both have loved it since we were really little!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> My best friend I watch it together all the time because she owns it. We both have loved it since we were really little!



That's nice to hear... and I am really glad I'm not the only one who likes it...

I'll dedicate this photo to you, then:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> Also, I came up with two other ones:
> FernGully: The Last Rainforest
> Secret Honor



FernGully was the best!


----------



## kennyg-uk (Oct 23, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I think I am one of the only people on Dims who likes Shallow Hal. There are parts in that movie that I never get tired of.



Jason Alexander was immense in that film. I always raise a smile when Jack Black addresses Tony Robbins as "Banana Hands"

My guilty pleasure that most people hate is A.I. It could have been so much better (darker) but for that extra 20 minutes tacked onto the end.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> That's nice to hear... and I am really glad I'm not the only one who likes it...
> 
> I'll dedicate this photo to you, then:



Haha thank you!


----------



## altered states (Oct 23, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Dude, can we talk???



Like Roseanne on dexadrine, son!

I have seen it about the same number of times, and I too think Wright is MVP. The first scene where Shaft makes him dump his lunch on his white shirt and he comes down from the fire escape and struts across the pavement is awesome - unbelievable presence that stands right up to Jackson. And I love later on when he stabs Bale with the icepick in the hand and says, (in a Puerto Rican accent that would make Pacino squirt), "The next time I stick it up your ASS!" I have used that line, in that accent, many times, and of course no one knows what the hell I'm talking about but I don't care. My screen name may change soon to Peoples Hernandez, so don't be alarmed.

Unfortunately I don't get Singleton otherwise. I've never seen a movie of his I liked, except about 30% of Boyz in the Hood. The actors totally make this, and his flat style suits the subject, in the same way as the get-done-get-paid guys worked the 70s blaxploitation stuff. The second time I saw Shaft, I began to think that Singleton wasn't really in on the joke, and that's why the film works so well! If Tarantino or someone else tried to really stylize it and go self-conscious or meta, it would have sucked.


----------



## altered states (Oct 23, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> oh i actually liked this one too  [Val Kilmer's _Saint_]



Maybe I should check it out again. I swear this is the only movie I've ever walked out of the theater from!


----------



## William (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone like "Cocktail" starring Tom Cruise????

I don't remember 

William


----------



## John12 (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, I loved The Saint...

But I'm also a huge Val Kilmer fan...

I even liked the Batman movie he was in...

Speaking of...how about the Batmans between Micheal Keaton and Christian Bale...all of them!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 24, 2008)

I talked about this movie tonight and realized I dont know anyone else besides my mom that likes or even knows of this movie. Home for the Holidays with Holly Hunter, Claire Danes, and Robert Downey Jr. I love it. It's the best to watch in the fall. Now that I think of it, I'm going to go look for it.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> _The Parallax View_ (1974)
> 
> I love how this movie starts off as a decent conspiracy flick, slides a bit with a goofy car chase for absolutely no reason, throws us a lengthy montage of disturbing images right in the middle of the film and then decides that it's going to blow your mind with some of the best cinematography in the history of cinema in the last third.
> 
> ...



Great movie - have not seen it in awhile - it was kind of disturbing the way the Parallax Corporation was able to get their targets. Never take a milkshake delivery from someone you don't know.....


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 25, 2008)

Dead Again....most people either haven't seen this, don't remember it, or didn't care for it...i loved it  

View attachment dead_again_verdvd.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 25, 2008)

William said:


> OK
> 
> "I liked the Last Dragon" Leroy Green vs. Sho'nuff / The Shogun of Harlem
> 
> ...



I own both of these on DVD and watch them fairly frequently.  How can you get tired of movies like this?


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i've been told that my fav movie "the fountain" with hugh jackman and rachel weiss is hated by everyone. you have to pay too much attention. guys totally hate it because thwy think its a chic flick. i have to admit i've only met 2 other people who like it. i love it! i just saw it again today!:smitten: if its heavy on symbolism, and obscure send it my way.



I <3 The Fountain :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Dead Again....most people either haven't seen this, don't remember it, or didn't care for it...i loved it



That is a GREAT FREAKING movie!! I was terrified in some spots (like the part with the scissors lol) but I just love that movie!


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 25, 2008)

ah!! there are two of us!! hehe..i was completely engrossed in this movie from beginning to end hehe



goofy girl said:


> That is a GREAT FREAKING movie!! I was terrified in some spots (like the part with the scissors lol) but I just love that movie!


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 25, 2008)

Reading through the thread is a wonderful reminder of many movies, even if some people are equating "good movies that were huge but i forgot about" with "movies that are universally panned as being horrible" (the way the thread began). But so what, thanks for the reminder.

Someone mentioned Ridley Scott, a director I really admire and like. He made a film recently (2006) that was panned so badly it vanished before anyone had a chance to see it. It's one thing to forget a film from 1980, quite another to forget a film that's less than 2 years old. 

Its cast is as strong as any recent film:
=> Academy award winner Marion Cotillard (nobody had heard of her yet... this was just before she played Piaf)
=> Russell Crowe (how many times has he worked with Ridley Scott? they seem to understand one another), playing a jerk (This may be the problem, if critics didn't stick around for the latter part of the film when you discover that maybe he's not as bad as he appears at the beginning)
=> Albert Finney
=> Freddy Highmore (as Crowe's character, in childhood): the charming Charlie who recently went to the Chocolate Factory
=> the luminous Abbie Cornish who we've seen since in Elizabeth the Golden Age and Stoploss (again, nobody had heard of her yet)
...and there are several other awesome performances to mention.

This is a film to grab at your video store because it's so unexpected. I've seen it at least 5 times (in over a year) and it bears repeated watching. A light romantic comedy from Ridley Scott? the critics simply couldn't handle it, and panned it perhaps out of spite. It's delicate, but still has one thing we often see in Scott's films, namely metaphysics: the hints of life after death, as seen most powerfully at the end of _Gladiator_.

The film's title? _A GOOD YEAR._ And_ that _is likely the problem. It's really such a cute clever title once you've seen the film, but otherwise the title is not a grabber. So the film vanished without anyone noticing.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cocktail* - I like Tom Cruise. One of my favorite actors. But that bartender film is his worst. Sorry.

*The Parralex View* - OMG! It's brilliant. One of Warren Beatty's best films.

*Dead Again* - Kenneth Branagh is, like really, one of my, you know, idols, he's soooo coool! Ok, cut the bull--. Branagh's most mainstream film, was probably his biggest flop... but c'mon people... it was a really entertaining film: Kenneth and Emma, trying to figure out old mystery, Andy Garcia in old-man's makeup doh:, talk about _bad_ makeup) and an unbilled, weirdo cameo from Robin Williams... :wubu: that film

I am so weir... strang... just myself right now


----------



## Donna (Oct 25, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Has anyone here mentioned Untamed Heart? Well I will. Puts a lump in my throat every time. Was proud as a peacock to purchase the DVD last year. Christian Slater, Marissa Tomei--excellent. Rosie Perez--obnoxious.
> 
> "What's your dog's name?"
> 
> "I don't know. He never told me."



I love, love, love that movie. I recently watched it and cried like a baby.



Blackjack said:


> Oh here's one to add to the list:
> 
> _The Wicker Man_, the one from 2006 with Nic Cage. I love that movie.
> 
> ...no, just kidding. I couldn't get through more than 20 minutes of that shitstain of a film.



I agree....the original,however, is a classic masterpeice. 



And for my stinkers to throw on the pile, just to prove what a complete and utter weirdo I truly am...

Xanadu (ELO's songs on the soundtrack were the hook for me) and 
Trick or Treat (no excuses...everyone I know hates this movie and I simply love it.) Oh yeah, and Kiss Meets the Phantom because it brings back childhood memories.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 25, 2008)

well i guess more people liked this one than i thought 



Scorsese86 said:


> *Dead Again* - Kenneth Branagh is, like really, one of my, you know, idols, he's soooo coool! Ok, cut the bull--. Branagh's most mainstream film, was probably his biggest flop... but c'mon people... it was a really entertaining film: Kenneth and Emma, trying to figure out old mystery, Andy Garcia in old-man's makeup doh:, talk about _bad_ makeup) and an unbilled, weirdo cameo from Robin Williams... :wubu: that film


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 25, 2008)

Apparently I'm the only one in the world who actually liked Cloverfield. Everyone I went with said that they didn't like it + it gave them a headache. Personally I loved that movie, I hear that they're in talks about making a non-shaky sequel.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 25, 2008)

I liked the Blair Witch Project. In fact, it's one of the most terrifying movies I've seen. However, I was like 9 when I saw it, so it's probably just repressed childhood trauma that makes it so scary for me to watch.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't understand why people don't like 2 Fast 2 Furious. It's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I liked the Blair Witch Project. In fact, it's one of the most terrifying movies I've seen. However, I was like 9 when I saw it, so it's probably just repressed childhood trauma that makes it so scary for me to watch.



I really liked it too! But I was also like nine when I saw it.


----------



## William (Oct 26, 2008)

I was first disappointed at the end because they did not show the monster much, but watching it a second time I realize that they did show the monster several times and at the end in daylight.

I did like the storylines between the characters and the plot of escaping NYC is much more realistic than "War of the Worlds" trip from NYC to Boston.

William




snuffy2000 said:


> Apparently I'm the only one in the world who actually liked Cloverfield. Everyone I went with said that they didn't like it + it gave them a headache. Personally I loved that movie, I hear that they're in talks about making a non-shaky sequel.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think anyone likes the Poseidon remake as much as I do. I just watched it twice in a row the other day.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was .. just about to post this. I shit you not. You are not alone and I can tell you right now I am not allowed in a bowling alley because I will be tempted to sing SCORE TONIGHT
> 
> The only song that really sucks is Charades
> 
> ...



I agree about the hilarity. It's so bad, it's good. I am especially partial to the luau at the end. Impressive that a high school had a few hundred grand in the budget to spend on such a lavish end of term party.

Anyway, the Pink Lady jackets in G2 were teh awesome, with that reversible pink/black thing. But "Charades" was the best song!! How can anyone not see that?? 

Finally, Justin, I had no idea you want a C O O L R I D E R. That kinda ruins my plans for you


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 26, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Finally, Justin, I had no idea you want a C O O L R I D E R. That kinda ruins my plans for you



How do you know C O O L R I D E R doesn't mean a fat chick on a scooter? 

Rwar.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 26, 2008)

The Princess Bride!I love this movie!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 26, 2008)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The Princess Bride!I love this movie!



I know alot of people that liked this movie. Mostly guys.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2008)

"Hello, my name in indigo montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

"Marriage is what brings us here together today...."

"I do not think that means what you think it means."

I love that movie.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2008)

Two movies I like that other people I know don't:

Conan the Barbarian
Red Sonja


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yeah that movie was freaking fabulous!!!



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The Princess Bride!I love this movie!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> How do you know C O O L R I D E R doesn't mean a fat chick on a scooter?
> 
> Rwar.



^^
Best response ever. :wubu:

I will never look at my scooter the same way again.

Going to download C O O L R I D E R now...

Oh, and yes on "Legend" - that movie actually made me want to bone Satan. Love it, despite (or because of?) the overt cheeziness.


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, I LOVE that movie!!!!

I totally fogot about that one, thanks William!



William said:


> Does anyone like "Cocktail" starring Tom Cruise????
> 
> I don't remember
> 
> William


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 26, 2008)

Who doesn't love this movie?!?!?

"I don't evny you the headache you will have when you wake. Until then, sleep well and dream of large women." 

LOVE IT!!!



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The Princess Bride!I love this movie!


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 26, 2008)

Love this movie, and what a great ending!!



largenlovely said:


> Dead Again....most people either haven't seen this, don't remember it, or didn't care for it...i loved it


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2008)

olwen said:


> Two movies I like that other people I know don't:
> 
> Conan the Barbarian
> Red Sonja



_Conan_ is AWESOME. I love that movie. It might be cheesy 80's in some parts, but it's fairly close to the original stories and has one of my favourite soundtracks of all time.

Red Sonja was godawful, though. I couldn't get through more than 20 minutes of that one either.



Raegan said:


> I liked the Blair Witch Project. In fact, it's one of the most terrifying movies I've seen. However, I was like 9 when I saw it, so it's probably just repressed childhood trauma that makes it so scary for me to watch.



Loved that, too. I watched it just after spending a week camping, and I'm ever-so-grateful that I didn't watch it before I went. It's still terrifying to me, because you _don't_ see what's happening.



snuffy2000 said:


> Apparently I'm the only one in the world who actually liked Cloverfield. Everyone I went with said that they didn't like it + it gave them a headache. Personally I loved that movie, I hear that they're in talks about making a non-shaky sequel.



I liked it as well, but with some reservations. I think that it works as a snapshot- in the timeline of the film, yes, but also in terms of our current society. The reactions and imagery are, I feel, very representative of some of the fears and attitudes of our generation- and also it shows just where we are with technology. Cameras are ubiquitous in the film, many of them being a feature of cell phones (which also come into play).


ETA: See if you can spot the kid who spent a semester analyzing movies.


----------



## steely (Oct 26, 2008)

I liked The Gift with Cate Blanchett.It was odd but then most things I enjoy are.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 26, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I agree about the hilarity. It's so bad, it's good. I am especially partial to the luau at the end. Impressive that a high school had a few hundred grand in the budget to spend on such a lavish end of term party.
> 
> Anyway, the Pink Lady jackets in G2 were teh awesome, with that reversible pink/black thing. *But "Charades" was the best song!! How can anyone not see that?? *
> 
> Finally, Justin, I had no idea you want a C O O L R I D E R. That kinda ruins my plans for you




_Charades_ makes me vomit in my mouth, just a little, every time I watch that movie. Which I love, by the way. I generally fast forward that part.

I don't know if I posted of my adoration for G2...I am too lazy to go back and look...but _Let's Do it For Our Country_ and _Girl for All Seasons_ are some of my faves.
 
Actually... I enjoy every song, EXCEPT _Charades_...lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Loved that, too. I watched it just after spending a week camping, and I'm ever-so-grateful that I didn't watch it before I went. It's still terrifying to me, because you _don't_ see what's happening.



I saw it WHILE camping. We rented a cabin and you could rent a TV and watch movies there [kind of defeats the purpose of camping, but whatever] and it terrified me.. I was on edge all week!


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The Princess Bride!I love this movie!



Thats a fantastic movie


----------



## snuffy2000 (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I liked it as well, but with some reservations. I think that it works as a snapshot- in the timeline of the film, yes, but also in terms of our current society. The reactions and imagery are, I feel, very representative of some of the fears and attitudes of our generation- and also it shows just where we are with technology. Cameras are ubiquitous in the film, many of them being a feature of cell phones (which also come into play).
> 
> 
> ETA: See if you can spot the kid who spent a semester analyzing movies.



*Points at BJ* Right there.

Exactly, although I didn't get that descriptive in what I said. I guess I had an appreciation for it, not only because of what you described, but because of the "documentary of survival" feel it had to it. The people I brought with me just thought it was going to be a typical "monster attacks city, city panics, city reacts with violence" movie with dialogue as deep in meaning as a piece of cardboard. I rather liked the fact that it was mainly focused on the people rather than the monster. The flashbacks (due to the tape of the date with his girlfriend being taped over with the current things going on) were a really nice touch that reminded me of the family home movies that we used to make. (You know, where your mom would have to use the same tape she recorded her soap operas on. :doh

Oh, btw BJ, I've been getting really interested in photography lately, do you think you could give me a few tips?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> *Points at BJ* Right there.
> 
> Exactly, although I didn't get that descriptive in what I said. I guess I had an appreciation for it, not only because of what you described, but because of the "documentary of survival" feel it had to it. The people I brought with me just thought it was going to be a typical "monster attacks city, city panics, city reacts with violence" movie with dialogue as deep in meaning as a piece of cardboard. I rather liked the fact that it was mainly focused on the people rather than the monster. The flashbacks (due to the tape of the date with his girlfriend being taped over with the current things going on) were a really nice touch that reminded me of the family home movies that we used to make. (You know, where your mom would have to use the same tape she recorded her soap operas on. :doh
> 
> Oh, btw BJ, I've been getting really interested in photography lately, do you think you could give me a few tips?



Well yeah, there is also all that.  The social commentary is helped immensely by the fact that it's a good film. While I wasn't _overly _impressed with much of it, it was a solid film, in some parts exceptional, and it brought some freshness not just to the monster movie genre but to cinema itself simply by being different.

J.J. Abrams has an uncanny grasp of the technical aspects of film, which is evident, for example, in those moments you noted where you have the flashbacks on the tape. They gave the characters a depth that would have otherwise been severely lacking.

As for the photography, send a PM my way with any questions you have. I'm more than willing to help however I can, and would prefer not to derail the thread with geekiness not directly related to movies.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

olwen said:


> Two movies I like that other people I know don't:
> 
> Conan the Barbarian
> Red Sonja



I liked all the Conan movies, but the first one is my favorite. I'm with BJ on Red Sonja, but my hubby likes it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 27, 2008)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer. Way different than the show, but fun in its own way. Also, Heathers, which most people have never heard of.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 27, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Buffy The Vampire Slayer. Way different than the show, but fun in its own way. Also, Heathers, which most people have never heard of.



I thought everyone had heard of Heathers. I know I have.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 27, 2008)

The Wickerman [or maybe it was just plain 'Wicker Man' ] 

With Nicholas Cage.



and Gone in 60 Seconds with Nicholas Cage.



Oh Yah.
Kiki's Delivery Service. [SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP!]


----------



## Victim (Oct 27, 2008)

Kiki's Flying Delivery Service was like cute overload. There is no way you can't like that movie!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kiki's Delivery Service kicked ass; Kirsten Dunst and Phil Hartman equals wins. Multiple!

As for me, I liked Daredevil with Ben Affleck. Could've been better, but it at least deserved a sequel.


----------



## Victim (Oct 27, 2008)

Not only did I like Daredevil, but I also liked Elektra and Ghost Rider. I don't like every superhero movie I see. Spiderman 3 was crap IMHO, but that is on the other thread...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 27, 2008)

.. hell yeah, this movie rules.

THE DISHES ARE DONE, MAN!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> _Charades_ makes me vomit in my mouth, just a little, every time I watch that movie. Which I love, by the way. I generally fast forward that part.
> 
> I don't know if I posted of my adoration for G2...I am too lazy to go back and look...but _Let's Do it For Our Country_ and _Girl for All Seasons_ are some of my faves.
> 
> Actually... I enjoy every song, EXCEPT _Charades_...lol.



Why am I alone in my _Charades_ love? Sad kitteh 

Here's another - Jaws 4. I so love it how the shark actually _roars _when it jumps out of the water. And how it has a personal agenda against the Brody family. And how Michael Caine's shirt was dry after swimming underwater to get away from the roaring, agenda-driven shark.


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 27, 2008)

"A Good Year" I can't explain why
There are more, I just can't think of them right now. :doh:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Why am I alone in my _Charades_ love? Sad kitteh
> 
> Here's another - Jaws 4. I so love it how the shark actually _roars _when it jumps out of the water. And how it has a personal agenda against the Brody family. And how Michael Caine's shirt was dry after swimming underwater to get away from the roaring, agenda-driven shark.



The dry shirt was the best part of the movie. There are also two different endings...in the theatrical release, the Jamaican guy comes back up from the bottom of the ocean floor when the shark is impaled. This was taken out when the movie made it to rental and the movie networks.


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 28, 2008)

Pokemon: The First Movie. 

As a child who was hopelessly devoted to Pokemon, I laughed, I cried, I would've stalked if at all possible. God, how I would have boned James.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Pokemon: The First Movie.
> 
> As a child who was hopelessly devoted to Pokemon, I laughed, I cried, I would've stalked if at all possible. God, how I would have boned James.



dude it was all about Brock.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> dude it was all about Brock.



god, i was going to say that. i wanted him to take my virginity luls


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 28, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> dude it was all about Brock.



I was never a Brock kind of lady. I like my boys hard to get and repressing their homosexuality.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I was never a Brock kind of lady. I like my boys hard to get and repressing their homosexuality.



maybe the color combination of brock's outfit could've been better... but there's something about squinty eyes that always gets me :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I was never a Brock kind of lady. I like my boys hard to get and repressing their homosexuality.



Homosexual? My ass, he totally had such a major thing for Jessie. I'd believe he's bi, but there's _so_ something there between him and her.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2008)

frankman said:


> I absolutely love Deep Blue Sea.
> I especially like how the sharks can swim backwards. I add little beeping sounds in my head; the ones that big trucks make. I'm a dork.





Lady at Large said:


> I love this one too! I actually went to see this alone at a drive-in, second show. I am sure this says things about me as a person, but whatever. Those sharks scared the Christmas ornaments right out of me...then when it came out on dvd I got the movie home and it is not so realistic on the small screen. But still LOVE IT!


YOU GUYS. We should start a club; I _love_ Deep Blue Sea. It's so unapologetically ridiculous; you have to admire that. I watch it just about every time it's on tv. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh, thought of another one: AVPR: Aliens vs Predator - Requiem. In all fairness, it was really not good, but I loved it. When the main character predator was introduced, I turned to my friend and excitedly (and dorkily) blurted out something to the effect of, "He's like the Harvey Keitel character in Pulp Fiction!!!" And then I read in its trivia section on IMDB that that was intentional, so I was all excited about that. It was a slow night, I guess.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 30, 2008)

The live action Super Mario Brothers movie. I could watch it over and over again

View attachment mariomovieposter.jpg


----------



## candilicious (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sure there are a bunch of movies that i liked and haven't realized nobody else did. Like a ton of the movies posted lol. But one really I like is Girls Just Want to Have Fun with SJP and Helen Hunt. No one ever knows what Im talking about. It did come out a few years before most of my friends were born so maybe thats it. idk but I love it.


----------



## DJ A-Dubs (Nov 1, 2008)

I"ll chime in my favorite non-worthy of mention movies....

Firestarter 

Firestarter: Rekindled

Hercules (1983) 
The lead actor reminds me of Lou Ferrigno LOL

DJ A-Dubs


----------



## bexy (Nov 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. hell yeah, this movie rules.
> 
> THE DISHES ARE DONE, MAN!



Oh man I love this film!!! Its been in my collection for years!! Great movie!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 1, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I was never a Brock kind of lady. I like my boys hard to get and repressing their homosexuality.


 

then you have to watch anime. my daughter watches naruto, bleach, etc. most of the boys look like girls and they are all soooo repressed...lol.

as for me...loved shawshank redemption. the same people who dislike the green mile don't like this film either.

saw v for vendetta on here somewhere. just saw that recently and thought it rocked. 

for the age 30+ people on here...did anyone see young einstein with yahoo serious. loved that movie...goofy plot, bad acting and all...but have to give props to his dad...he was a FA!


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 1, 2008)

koyaanisqatsi. Directed by Godfrey Reggio, who used to be some sort of monk, apparently. With music by Philip Glass. I saw this first when I was 16, my mom took my brother and I to see it. She described it as "a bunch of shots of beautiful scenery with spooky music". I thought it sounded totally daft and a bit boring, but I went anyway. I was totally blown away. Words don't do it justice. In fact, there is not one word of dialogue in the entire film. Nothing but time lapse photography contrasting shots of the beautiful Southwest and the encroaching modern world (ie, cities like LA, NYC and Las Vegas all shown as buzzing hives of mindless activity). All to the beautiful, pulsing, nearly evolutionary music of Glass. The title is Hopi indian for "life out of balance". To me, it shows how we have lost our way. Not just through our blind embrace of technology and "progress", but how we are all alone within a vast hive; how we have covered the earth, but have forgotten the very reason we are alive. 

I wanted to spread the gospel of this movie, so I showed it to every girl I ever dated, all my friends. Their reactions were all identical. A blank look, followed by a muttered "ah, that's cool". Oh well. I watch this film about every year, just to see if perhaps my world view has shifted away from it, and everytime I am blown away anew. Reggio has done 2 other films to form a trilogy, but I haven't seen either. I don't want to chance losing the special meaning this film has to my life.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 3, 2008)

interesting monster said:


> Reggio has done 2 other films to form a trilogy, but I haven't seen either. I don't want to chance losing the special meaning this film has to my life.



Stay away. Confusion and diminishing returns. 

"POWAQQATSI" is worthy, but isn't a "life changer". Powaqqatsi means "parasitic way of life" or "life in transition". Consequently, the vast sum of the images show how we exploit one another to advance civilization, or how we trade humanity for progress. There is something profound in the the moment, but it doesn't stick.

Naqoyqatsi ("Life is War") is a mess. I can't find a single person who can give a reasonable explanation for this film. I call it: "Tron vomit". 

The trend of the images seems to progress from the concrete to the abstract--the organic to the synthetic. The critique: That we are so estranged from the natural world that we seek to replace it with 10010001 11100010 00001110. 

However, honestly, I don't have a clue what hell is going on.


----------



## kioewen (Nov 3, 2008)

Judge Dredd.

(Now, _that_ should meet the criterion of the thread title.)


----------



## Victim (Nov 3, 2008)

The made-for-sci-fi-channel movie Painkiller Jane. NOT the series pilot. I am getting flak from comic purists for even daring to like that movie...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 17, 2008)

I was definitely not the only person to like this movie - Siskel and Ebert loved it- but you don't hear much about it these days - "River's Edge" from 1986 was based on a true story of teenagers so filled with apathy and disinterest in life that the murder of one of their friends by another is met with only mild concern, some think it should be reported, others want to cover it up. The movie stars Crispin Glover at his wacky best, young, dopey handsome Keanu Reeves, and Dennis Hopper as a sick, twisted drug dealer with a blow-up doll girlfriend.

I was in high school when this came out. It was shocking to my Catholic-raised, midwest suburban teenage self. You just want to scream at some of these kids, "hello?!! Your friend is dead!!"


----------



## Twilley (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, here we go:

Mysterymen- yeah yeah I know, horribly innaccurate and a complete lack of Flaming Carrot, but c'mon! The motivational pre-final battle speech is given using egg salad as a metaphor! Genius!..well, that and Tom Waits...

Swampthing I & Guver II- an awesome afternoon, if I do say so myself.

Cecil B. Demented- Y'know, I can't find anybody else who's actually seen this movie, so I dunno if it's popular or not...


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2008)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone who worked on a horror remake since Psycho should be permanently blacklisted. But I really liked Willard.


----------

